# CC Kool Pup Dryer



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi Minnie,

I just bought the Cool Pup and like it very much. I was using just a regular hairdryer before and this dryer is so quiet and easy to use. I got mine on a group buy run by Rowan on the forum. 

I use to have an Aussie and know how thick their coat can be so I can see why you need a good dryer.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi CT Girl - Based on the Aussie coat do you think this dryer will be powerful enough to handle the job? She is a Mini Aussie but still all that hair.... :-D

We expected to wait a few months before bringing our Mini Aussie into our home but the breeder we selected with the pup we wanted became available so she is will be here sooner than expected. Bummer that I missed out on the group buy - just didn't realize I'd need it this soon :-(


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Any suggestions of where to purchase this dryer? I'm trying to get everything ready before I have two pups in our home :-D


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

You can order directly from CC. The shipping is via UPS and you can guesstimate your shipping by using their website and approx 10 lbs as the weight (dryer weighs 9 lbs). An example: Shipping a Kool Pup dryer from TX (CC) to NJ (PF member) cost $12.02. I'm not sure where you live, but the closer you are to TX, the less it will be (obviously). 

Pet Grooming Dryers Used by Show Dog Professionals for over 30 years


----------



## lavillerose (Feb 16, 2011)

Rowan, I hope you or someone else can help me. I am also interested in getting the CC Kool Pup. I'm currently using the Metro Quick Draw which, frankly, I hate. It was okay for puppy coat, but now that my dog is fully grown, it doesn't have the oomph her dense, tight coat needs to be straightened. It has also started making an absolutely terrible shrieking noise from the nozzle when it's first turned on, which stops once it warms up in a minute, but this is something I absolutely can't tolerate. It's frightening my dog and making her dislike the drying process, so clearly I need something less cheaply made! That's what I get for not investing in something better, I know Metro isn't the greatest.

But I was comparing the specs for the Kool Pup verses the Quick Draw, and from what I'm seeing, the two aren't too much different power-wise. 

*Metro QuickDraw*
Air Volume: 85 CFM
Air Speed: 18,000 FPM
Heat: Warm Air (no heating element)
Motor: 1.3 HP
Amps: 8
Watts: 950
Volts: 120

*CC Kool Pup*
Motor: Quiet Extended Life Motor
Speed: Variable Quiet Design, 200 variations of speed
Power: 1.6 HP Motor
CFM: 112.3 CFM
Volts: 120 Volts
Amps (start up): 8.0
Amps (running): 6.5
Watts (start up): 8.75
Watts (running): 7.25

The main difference I'm seeing is the CFM 85 vs 112.3, and 1.3HP motor vs 1.6HP. Also, the variable speed is a nice addition in the CC.

I guess what I'm asking is if anyone out there has used both and can offer a comparison of the two brands since the specs are so similar? Is the CC much quieter than the Metro, and is the CFM and HP difference enough in the Kool Pup, or should I bite the bullet (and my wallet!) and go for the Kool Dry model which has a full 2HP motor and 120CFM?


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I own the Metro Quick Draw and I also hate it! It's loud, the hose is small (diameter) compared to the CC Kool Dry Raptor, and it took forever to dry my MPOOs. 

I'm in _love _with my CC Raptor dryer. It's so quiet for such a powerful dryer (two motors) and the air never gets hot.

I've never used the Kool Dry Pup but *CT Girl *and *Minnipoodlelover *both have it and can comment. If you upgrade to the Kool Dry, you get 120 CFMs. The Raptor has 240 CFMs. 

A bunch of people ordered the Kool Dry so perhaps they can also weigh in. I think the Kool Dry might be better for MPOOs and bigger. The Kool Dry Pup seems ideal for TPOOs and other smaller dogs.

If you PM me your e-mail address, I can send you the group buy price list (substantial savings).


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

I have the Kool Dry for my Standards and I love it. Previously, I had a Double K Challengair Airmax. Both dryers are good for amateur at-home grooming, but the Double K did not have an adjustable air flow option, just a high and low. Jasper HATED the KK in his face. Plus, the KK did get quite warm even though there was no heat option - in the summer I found this too much for my guys. Even though some reviews said it was quiet compared to others, I still found it to be loud.

The Kool Dry can be dialed down for Jazzi's face and I can add heat by placing the CC dryer in a makeshift "box" so that the warm exhaust gets drawn back into the dryer. I also love love love the extra length and material of the hose - not stiff and very easy to manage. This model is quiet and makes the grooming process so much easier on all of us


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

*Drying times*



Lilah+Jasper said:


> I have the Kool Pup for my Standards and I love it. Previously, I had a Double K Challengair Airmax. Both dryers are good for amateur at-home grooming, but the Double K did not have an adjustable air flow option, just a high and low. Jasper HATED the KK in his face. Plus, the KK did get quite warm even though there was no heat option - in the summer I found this too much for my guys. Even though some reviews said it was quiet compared to others, I still found it to be loud.
> 
> The Kool Pup can be dialed down for Jazzi's face and I can add heat by placing the CC dryer in a makeshift "box" so that the warm exhaust gets drawn back into the dryer. I also love love love the extra length and material of the hose - not stiff and very easy to manage. This model is quiet and makes the grooming process so much easier on all of us


I posted this in the other thread too, but I thought you bought the *Kool Dry* (the middle sized one)? It's possible I'm losing my mind but... The Kool Dry Pup is the little one. 

Of note, on average it took me 25-35 minutes to dry each of my MPOOs with the Kool Dry Raptor. All three are in longer coats now (nothing over 2.5" though, except for the topknot). I turn it on high to do the body and then turn it down to focus on the bracelets, belly and topknot/face.  I have to rewet areas (or wrap) them as the poos often dry _too _fast.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

Rowan is absolutely correct - I have the middle size* Kool Dry*

It took me about 20 minutes to dry Jasper in a Miami and Lilah about 35 minutes in a modified conti with my Kool Dry


----------

